# Home cinema efforts



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

So since I’ve moved into my new house I have had a keen interest in home av cinema setups, and I started with a Denon 3700 avr, that’s a decent foundation, then I added dali spektor 6, 2
and vokal for good measure…

then I added an LG budget led tv

then I added a set of 2 peerless subwoofers in sealed 60l enclosures x2, all ran from a helix dsp mini and a two channel 450wrms amp from monoprice


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Very Nice, I love my LG...!


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

I do have a full set of preouts for all atmos channels and also an aerospace 8-12 that can replace the helix dsp mini and then feed two or three way floorstanders, and I have a set of beryllium tweeters from bliesma and several sb acoustics drivers to play with 😎 that may be future expansions with hypex power for them…


----------



## Muu (Jan 22, 2020)

Mines in progress, but it's a 7.4.1 system based around active 3 ways at primary listening level, active 2 ways overhead. Run with balanced outputs from a lexicon Atmos processor. Plan is a 83" oled up front in an acoustically treated room.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

I have the Denon X3700 as well , I added a quality diy power amp to drive my 2 front main speakers and it made quite a difference to the audio quality , especially for music , my main speakers just came alive and sound sublime now , this made me realise that you will never get quality amplification in an all in one like av processors due to the fact they have to squeeze so much into a small space so there will always be compromises , unless you spend big.


----------

